# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  crottes et compostage ?

## delphine07

est ce que certains d'entre vous compostent les crottes ? vu le nombre de loulous que j' ai et les crottes en conséquence ça fait longtemps que je me pose la question. Mais j' ai peur que ça pue trop ! même si je le mets en fond de jardin (pas vraiment en fond puisque la maison est au milieu du terrain)
j' ai envie d' essayer mais si ça marche pas super bien je vais justement être dans le caca !

----------


## didou752

Bonjour, tu peux composter les dejections canines et félines d'ailleurs, mais à condition de ne pas utiliser ele compost obtenu dans un potager (tu pourras utiliser ce compost pour les plantes par exemple). Il y a sinon un risque de transmission de vers notamment et de toxoplasmose(pour les matous).
Pour ce qui est l'odeur, tu peux la limiter un peu avec un composteur fermé mais c'est sur que ça sentiras un minimum...

----------


## itchika

Je viens de passer au compostage moi aussi depuis 3 mois. C'est niquel! 
J'y mets les crottes, mais aussi les copeaux des rongeurs (et avec la trentaine d'octodons récupérée du sauvetage ça en fait de la litière sale, et ça en aurait fait des sacs poubelles...), et aussi les épluchures de légumes.

J'ai acheté un bac à compost étudié pour, ainsi qu'un accelérateur de compost acheté sur P*lytrans, ça masque aussi les odeurs. Bon on est en hivers, je vais voir ce que ça donne en été mais pour le moment ça ne sent pas. Et quel plaisir de ne pas avoir à jeter des tonnes de sacs poubelles! 

Mon but n'est pas de le réutiliser, je pense l'épandre sur un terrain qu'on a, mais mon principal soucis était de réduire mes déchets. Et ça marche!

Seul point faible, le composteur que j'ai acheté est très pratique, mais aussi très léger, j'ai du le bloquer et je dois mettre des pierres sur les portes car sinon le vent me l'emporte (bon j'habite aussi un coin particulièrment venté).

----------


## delphine07

tu le fais, ça marche bien , ça serait effectivement pour les plantes, je suis pas sûre que j' aurai eu le courage d'en mettre sur les légumes !

----------


## delphine07

j' ai répondu en même temps, j' ai aussi les crottes de la CI et lapine mais elles sont sur du chanvre je suis pas sure que ça soit bon pour le compostage.
je vais essayer je crois ::

----------


## itchika

Je pense que si, c'est végétal, donc ça devrait fermenter comme de la paille ou des copeaux. Après je sais que certains utilisent des vers pour accélérer le processus, mais je ne sais pas s'ils vont apprécier les crottes et litière sale... ça doit être plutot pour les comports légumes et plantes.

----------


## delphine07

les vers viendront d' eux même si je laisse les crottes à mon avis, je vais essayer sans le chanvre, j' ai l'impression que c'est "dur" puis je peux en mettre une partie de temps en temps pour voir; j' acheterai aussi de l' accélérateur et pour commencer je voulais mettre au fond une couche de vrai fumier c'est utile ?

----------


## BebeStane62

Je composte aussi depuis le milieu de l'été, 2 chiens mais un petit jardin (genre 150M2 max) , j'y mets aussi le gazon tondu , les tontes d'arbustes...ça ne sent pas grand chose...

----------


## inari

Le chanvre c'est niquel pour le compost, ça empêche le développement des mouches (je ne fais que répéter ce que dit mon mec la, moi j'y connais rien mais lui connaît très bien le sujet). Nous on aimerait bien faire un lombri compost (avec des vers) dans notre appart (en contenair) mais on ne sait pas ou le donner par la suite (parce qu'en appart ça va pas nous servir à grand chose). Entre les chats et les rongeurs ça fait quand même énormément de déchets tous les jours...

----------


## domi

ce sujet m'intéresse ! quelle sorte de composteur utilisez vous ? ceux vendus dans les grandes surfaces ?
j'ai également des chats, chiens, CI et oiseaux ; la litière oko-best se composterait-elle ? car ce sont les litières pour le moment qui prennent le plus de place dans mes poubelles ,; sachant que pour la tonte de gazon l'été ça me ferait des voyages en moins a la déchetterie ;

----------


## delphine07

merci! je vais acheter un bac pas trop gros en plastique qui se ferme, des gens que je connais qui en ont un mais uniquement avec végétaux ont cloué des planches avec des petits espaces pour l air je crois.
la litière des chats ça doit être vraiment long sinon je vois que justement dans ta marque il y en a de la compostable donc c'est parfait !
l' herbe je ne la ramasse pas car c'est trop petit.
Pour le chanvre c'est sympa, j' aurai pas cru

----------


## itchika

> les vers viendront d' eux même si je laisse les crottes à mon avis, je vais essayer sans le chanvre, j' ai l'impression que c'est "dur" puis je peux en mettre une partie de temps en temps pour voir; j' acheterai aussi de l' accélérateur et pour commencer je voulais mettre au fond une couche de vrai fumier c'est utile ?


Au moins faire un fond avec de la paille, et puis avec l'accélérateur de compost (c'est ce qui est marqué sur la boite en tout cas), afin de faire une bonne base. Moi je l'ai acheté chez Bricomarch*, je ne voulais pas le faire moi même parce que j'avais peur de ne pas faire ce qu'il faut niveau ventilation et chaleur, en plus c'est vraiment pas cher alors si ça peut m'éviter de monter un truc bancal... ; )

Pour la litière pour chat je ne sais pas si ça se compost?
inari, tu n'as pas de la famille ou des amis qui seraient intéressés, ou du moins qui ont un petit terrain qu'ils n'utilisent pas où tu peux vider ton compost?

----------


## inari

Ben on est en région parisienne et notre famille vit loin et nos amis sont en appart.

----------


## johntarzan

> Je viens de passer au compostage moi aussi depuis 3 mois. C'est niquel! 
> J'y mets les crottes, mais aussi les copeaux des rongeurs (et avec la trentaine d'octodons récupérée du sauvetage ça en fait de la litière sale, et ça en aurait fait des sacs poubelles...), et aussi les épluchures de légumes.
> 
> J'ai acheté un bac à compost étudié pour, ainsi qu'un accelérateur de compost acheté sur P*lytrans, ça masque aussi les odeurs. Bon on est en hivers, je vais voir ce que ça donne en été mais pour le moment ça ne sent pas. Et quel plaisir de ne pas avoir à jeter des tonnes de sacs poubelles! 
> 
> Mon but n'est pas de le réutiliser, je pense l'épandre sur un terrain qu'on a, mais mon principal soucis était de réduire mes déchets. Et ça marche!
> 
> Seul point faible, le composteur que j'ai acheté est très pratique, mais aussi très léger, j'ai du le bloquer et je dois mettre des pierres sur les portes car sinon le vent me l'emporte (bon j'habite aussi un coin particulièrment venté).


Exactement tout pareil sauf que je n'ai pas les octodons.

Ca doit faire 2,5 ans maintenant et je ne trouve pas qu'il y ai des odeurs particulièrement forte.

Je composte les crottes d'un chiens de 45 Kg et l'autre de 20 Kg.

Voilà

----------


## draks

ça va bientôt faire un an que je compost les crottes des chiens et ça marche très bien sans y ajouter un quelconque accélérateur chimique (Au début, pour que ça prenne plus vite, il faut mettre des peaux de bananes, ça attire les petites bestioles). 

Niveau odeur, ça sent pas la rose dans le bac, mais autours, aucun problème vu que c'est un bac fermé. J'y met aussi la litière des chats (la oko) depuis quelques temps et ça se passe très bien. Faut juste faire attention à ne pas y mettre de litière végétale à base d'argile.

----------


## delphine07

merci c'est encourageant faut donc que je me mettes à la recherche d'un bac !

----------


## pliskaline

moi, après des années d'essai de compostage, je suis treès déçue, les litières (lin) des rongeurs s'agglomèrent et mettent des années avant de se composter, les déjections canines et félines ne se décomposent pas du tout, je me retrouve depuis 2 ans avec deux énormes  tas d'ordures organiques qui s'ammoncèlent dans mon jardin... ça ne pue pas mais c'est un peu deg et j'arrête là, je ne peux meme pas m'en servir au jardin car les matières ne sont pas assez décomposées.
Pour tant j'ai acheté deux très gros composteurs, un en bois, un en plasqtique, et de l'accélérateur de compost.Dans mes tas il y a des vers, des rongeurs qui vivent là et se nourrissent bien, mais c'est tout.

Déçue du compostage...

----------


## draks

> les déjections canines et félines ne se décomposent pas du tout, je me retrouve depuis 2 ans avec deux énormes  tas d'ordures organiques qui s'ammoncèlent dans mon jardin


C'est vraiment surprenant, quelque chose doit perturber le processus de compostage, chez moi les crottes se décomposent relativement vite (sauf en hiver, ou le compost tourne plus au ralentie).
C'est souvent une histoire d'équilibre entre les matières azotés et le carbonne, si tout est respecté, y a pas de raisons, les vers doivent faire leur travail.

----------


## Naloune

> moi, après des années d'essai de compostage, je suis treès déçue, les litières (lin) des rongeurs s'agglomèrent et mettent des années avant de se composter, les déjections canines et félines ne se décomposent pas du tout, je me retrouve depuis 2 ans avec deux énormes  tas d'ordures organiques qui s'ammoncèlent dans mon jardin... ça ne pue pas mais c'est un peu deg et j'arrête là, je ne peux meme pas m'en servir au jardin car les matières ne sont pas assez décomposées.
> Pour tant j'ai acheté deux très gros composteurs, un en bois, un en plasqtique, et de l'accélérateur de compost.Dans mes tas il y a des vers, des rongeurs qui vivent là et se nourrissent bien, mais c'est tout.
> 
> Déçue du compostage...


Un bon compostage, ça peut mettre 3 ans.
Si ça ne se décompose pas correctement c'est que peut être tu ne le remues pas suffisamment, il faut de l'air pour la dégradation des déchets, ce que tu décris ressemble à ça. Il faut également plusieurs sortes de déchets pour un bon compost, déchets de cuisine, déchets de tonte, mouchoir, etc... 
Il faut aussi un peu d'humidité, disons que faire un tas avec des déchets ne suffit pas, c'est vivant donc ça s'entretient.
Et en effet ce n'est pas forcément conseillé de mettre des déjections dans le compost qui va servir aux plantes pour la consommation (à moins de l'enfouir ou de patienter) à cause des bactéries, je crois que le compost ménager ne monte pas assez en température pour le rendre "sain".

----------


## myrtille12

pour le compost il y a 2 phases, la phase "chaude", au moins 1 an où le compost diminue des 3/4, et la phase "froide", où le compost est mélangé à de la terre, pareil environ 1 an ; 

ensuite il peut être utilisé ; 

enfin c'est comme ça que l'utilise des agriculteurs que je connais, apparemment la phase chaude, ce serait certains insectes, et la phase froide les vers de terre, qui eux ne peuvent pas vivre dans le "chaud", et qui finissent la décomposition ; 
et il faut arroser le compost (chaud et froid) régulièrement

 moi ça marche bien, les déjections sont très vite "absorbées", mais chez moi c'est plutôt les coquilles d'oeufs qui restent intactes...

je précise que j'ai un mini compost sur mon balcon et tous les 6 mois je déverse dans le jardin de mes parents, à un endroit où il n'y a pas de culture ; et j'en suis très satisfaite

----------


## imported_maeva

j'ai un composteur en plastique acheté à la mairie. Je met les végétaux du jardin, légumes,  litière de mes lapins et mes  chats (litière en copeaux de bois), les chiens non. En septembre, le composteur était plein, je ne mettais plus rien, je suis allée vérifier cette semaine, les déchets ont diminués de moitié

----------


## babou.7

Ici, on composte aussi, ça doit faire 3 ans quelque chose comme ça. Notre ville nous met à disposition des composteurs moyennant 15 petits €

Pour notre part, on ne composte pas les crottes des chiens, vu la quantité, franchement, j'ai pas envie d'avoir du compost composé uniquement de m....  :: 

On composte herbe, épluchures et quand on avait des chons leur litière mais crottes de chats et chiens, c'est non !  :: 

D'autant plus qu'ils disent qu'il ne faut pas composter de viande et les chiens sont quand même carnivores et ont une alimentation à base de ça donc au bout de la chaîne ça revient un peu au même...

----------


## delphine07

ah oui moi c'est surtout pour les déchets canin à la base, je pensais pas que ça serait si long, je vais prendre un petit composteur

----------


## draks

> D'autant plus qu'ils disent qu'il ne faut pas composter de viande et les chiens sont quand même carnivores et ont une alimentation à base de ça donc au bout de la chaîne ça revient un peu au même...


C'est vrai qu'il ne faut pas composter de viande, non pas que ça fonctionne pas, mais ça attire les rats. 
Pour ce qui est des crottes par contre, j'ai encore jamais entendu parler de rats ou autre rongeurs venant se nourrir des crottes. Chez moi je suis tranquille de toute façon, avec l'armée de chat dans le voisinage, je ne risque pas de voir le bout de la queue d'un rongeur.

----------


## bryansantos

> C'est vraiment surprenant, quelque chose doit perturber le processus de compostage, chez moi les crottes se décomposent relativement vite (sauf en hiver, ou le compost tourne plus au ralentie).
> C'est souvent une histoire d'équilibre entre les matières azotés et le carbonne, si tout est respecté, y a pas de raisons, les vers doivent faire leur travail.


Je cherche une solution pour composter les crottes de chiens. En effet je pense que ce n'est pas sain d'enfouir toutes ces crottes, et c'est notre devoir nous les maîtres de nos toutous de trouver une solution !

Merci de me répondre j'ai du mal à trouver une solution et j'aimerai apprendre le compostage !  :Smile:  

Merci beaucoup

----------


## surmulot

Noubliez pas que les residus de molecules chimiques des medicaments et antiparasitaires se retrouvent dans le compost ! Perso je composte la litiere de ma lapine crottes, chanvre, foin, restes vegetaux, avec epluchures de legumes, fruits etc mais je ne mets pas les crottes de mon chien car cest un peu comme si on faisait du composte avec nos propres dejections .. Du au regime alimentaire de carnivores, omnivores

----------


## Quaraba

Alors quelle est la solution? parce que normalement je ne crois pas qu'on ait le droit de mettre dans la poubelle. 
Je m'étais renseignée sur un composteur, le souci c'est que pour activer, il faut mettre des produits chimiques et de temps en temps, il faut vider. Mais où vide t-on? Et à mon avis, il doit y avoir des odeurs désagréables.
Je précise que dans mon village, il n'y a pas de point vert (je ne sais pas la dénomination exacte) pour vider les crottes.

----------


## Lou

Une approche juridique du problème des déjections jetées dans les poubelles collectives d'ordures ménagères : http://www.best.of.ghostdance.jed.st/dejections

A noter la réponse de l'ADEME (Agence de l'Environnement et de la Maîtrise de l'Energie) faite à cette personne : 

_"Les crottes de chien sont            bien assimilées aux ordures ménagères et sont collectées au même titre            que ces dernières. Bien évidemment, et ce dans un souci de respect de            la personne qui collectera la poubelle, ces déchets doivent être mis            dans un sac poubelle résistant pour faciliter le travail du            collecteur.

          Petite info : éviter absolument de mettre vos crottes de chien            dans votre composteur ou votre tas de compost car les crottes de chien            comme tous les excréments peuvent être porteurs de germes pathogènes.

          Cordialement "_

Tout dépend aussi de l'utilisation du compost à la fin : sur un potager ce n'est pas la même chose que sur des fleurs par exemple.

----------


## aurore

Cela fait des années que je composte les crottes de mes chiens et de mes pensionnaires. Avant, j'utilisais régulièrement de la Cynolit (Polytrans), mais la différence de résultat entre avec et sans n'est pas flagrante, je trouve  ::  ... 

J'y met aussi la paille des poules et tous mes déchets de cuisine.

A la fin, je n'ai jamais un beau compost bien fin comme dans les pubs (mais quand je ne compostais pas les crottes, mon compost n'était jamais très fin non plus). Du coup, je ne m'en sers que pour combler des grands trous, ou alors je le répands au fond du jardin, dans un endroit où personne ne va, et il continue à se décomposer tranquillement. Je ne l'utilise pas en surface dans mes plantations.

Niveau odeur, franchement, ça n'a rien à voir avec une fosse à lisier ou un tas de crottes tout bête: bon évidemment, si on est à 1m et que le vent souffle dans notre direction, on sent quelque chose, mais sinon, on ne sent quasi rien.

Les crottes de chiens ne dérangent pas du tout les rats, bien au contraire  :: 

Je précise que la DDDP sait que je composte les crottes de la pension, et a priori, ils n'y ont jamais vu aucune objection.

----------


## surmulot

Les dejections d'herbivores, engrais naturels, font d'excellents substrats organiques benefiques aux sols (crottins de cheval, etc c'est bien connu)

----------


## Quaraba

Oui Surmulot, mais là ce n'est pas du crottin de cheval.

----------


## aurore

A noter que les crottes des chiens nourris au BARF se compostent bien mieux que les autres (et c'est là qu'on réalise la quantité de conservateurs qu'il y a dans les croquettes...)

----------

